
Marvel introduces two new superheroes, Snowflake and Safespace - feross
https://www.marvel.com/articles/comics/introducing-the-new-new-warriors
======
dvtrn
_When Kamala’s Law goes into effect in the highly anticipated one-shot,
OUTLAWED, super heroics will be left to the adults and underage heroes will be
banned unless they have official government assigned mentors. That’s where THE
NEW WARRIORS come in._

This feels like yet. ANOTHER. retread of Civil War where the overarching
narrative is an edict on super powers and the drama that ensues within the
super community.

Marvel, I ask you: have you ever heard the phrase "lightning in a bottle" and
do you know what it means? I don't think it means whatever you think it means,
because this is the third time you've told this story now. It was only good
_the first time_.

~~~
true_religion
When you make shows targeting children, you can just retread the same
storyline with updated graphics and your audience will be totally entranced.

That said. I think this is different from civil war. The focus there was on
“big brother is watching you” and mirrored real life debates about State
surveillance and forced licensing.

In this case, the focus is on children and may end up mirroring real life
debates about childhood independence, home schooling, and government usurping
the authority of parents in a child’s life.

------
livre
>Her “magic backpack” is actually a pocket dimension with seemingly infinite
space, from which she can pull out useful or random objects

Reminds me of Drywall from Scud: The Disposable Assassin comic[1]. It's an
interesting plot device.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scud:_The_Disposable_Assassin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scud:_The_Disposable_Assassin)

------
deg4uss3r
"Hello, fellow kids!"

~~~
octokatt
It's n=1, but the nineteen-year-old in my house genuinely enjoyed these
heroes, especially the racial and gender diversity. It's the first comic book
they expressed interest in after we showed them the initial summary.

I kinda find this awesome, and I'm glad that, now in my thirties, teenaged
superheroes are finally being designed that make me feel old.

------
clevbrown
I thought Endgame ruined Marvel. Turns out I was wrong.

------
Debtless
r/nottheonion

